

Asynchronous circuit design - jacquesm
http://books.google.com/books?id=DPGJEPZGXMQC&lpg=PA322&ots=6yfpWNCbxV&dq=%22illiac%22%20%22asynchronous%22&pg=PA310#v=onepage&q=%22illiac%22%20%22asynchronous%22&f=false

======
iamwil
Can anyone point out the interesting parts here? It's been a long long while
since i looked at circuit design. Is it the whole book, or a particular
paragraph?

~~~
jacquesm
It's a whole book.

~~~
rcfox
"What is this, one bedroom, one bathroom?"

"No, it's a whole apartment!"

~~~
jacquesm
Sorry, apologies.

The whole book is interesting.

I make a lot of these little mistakes, I need to be more careful.

